# Help Me Get Big!!!



## mmb2153 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I am on a mission! And I really need your help and encouragement! I am a 19 year old lady hoping to go from a TOO TINY 103 lbs, to a more comfortable and sexy size 13. I've already made it to 116 and I am still working!! Any suggestions, advice, stories to share? It seems everyone these days wants some skinny little girl, but fact is.. Im sick of feeling like I am going to break in half every time I bend down to tie my shoes! I want to have curve, and I want your help to get there! Thanks to anyone willing to share your thoughts!!!


----------



## infinity57401 (Jul 25, 2008)

The easiest way to gain is just eat as much as you possibly can without any physical activity. But if you are looking for a healthier alternative I would recommend eating plenty of food and do some weight training (like lifting weights).


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 27, 2008)

VARIETY is the key. If you try to do, say, a 24/7 Pizza binge, you'll only succeed in making yourself sick. Mix it up, and be sure to include fresh fruits and veggies, otherwise you'll get all plugged up.

Certain food I can recommend in large quantities are Mrs. Field's brand cookies, white bread, and fruit.

Try getting a sexy feeder (or two, or three  ) to help you out.

Please also consider reading this article. ^_^


----------



## mmb2153 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I am looking forward to my new figure!!!


----------



## ryan2153 (Aug 4, 2008)

i'll help you out baby ; )


----------



## ChubbyFA (Aug 5, 2008)

If you want something that tastes good (at least i like it) that has a little of everything try this, its a kind of chicken salad that i kinda invented.
first off is chicken (obviously) mix in mayonnaise, "Ah so" sweet and sour sauce, mandarin oranges, lettuce and bacon bits (and anything else you might want) use any amount you want for these ingredients, you could easily consume a thousand or so calories and possibly still be hungry... happy eating :eat1:


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations on overcoming the Skinny Minnie Syndrome. Pudginess IS where it's at. My advice to you is this, have FUN! Eating gives pleasure, a LOT of pleasure. So just eat what you want when you want it. Don't obsess about numbers, whether it be weight, measurements or dress size. You should always feel comfortable in your own skin, so gain until the feel of gaining isn't sensual for you anymore.

I think the greatest pleasue is just letting yourself go, once again, eating whatever you want to without caring a bit about the consequences, which hopefully will be weight gain. I think if you just concentrate on feeling good, your new body will just happily follow along. Good Luck!!


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 13, 2009)

> Try getting a sexy feeder (or two, or three ) to help you out.



Hehe, yup that would work!




> chicken (obviously) mix in mayonnaise, "Ah so" sweet and sour sauce, mandarin oranges, lettuce and bacon bits




I'm a hard fit FA, but I do like good food and that sounds pretty good :eat1:


----------



## LuvBigBoned (Jan 13, 2009)

infinity57401 said:


> The easiest way to gain is just eat as much as you possibly can without any physical activity. But if you are looking for a healthier alternative I would recommend eating plenty of food and do some weight training (like lifting weights).



Actually, not true.

A former lust partner, a mini-BBW at 5-3, 175 with a lot of natural muscle, decided to gain weight rapidly. An epicurean soul as it was, she continued her heavy eating, but also began seriously pumping iron. She cut down on her cardio workouts on her home treadmill.

In just over two months, she had picked up 40 pounds. The only downside was with less cardiovascular fitness, she didn't last as long.

But with all that added bulk in the boobs, hips, thighs and calves, neither did I :eat2:


----------



## LuvBigBoned (Jan 13, 2009)

LuvBigBoned said:


> Actually, not true.
> 
> A former lust partner, a mini-BBW at 5-3, 175 with a lot of natural muscle, decided to gain weight rapidly. An epicurean soul as it was, she continued her heavy eating, but also began seriously pumping iron. She cut down on her cardio workouts on her home treadmill.
> 
> ...




Obviously, I should've opened with "Very true." Brainfart.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 13, 2009)

Totally disagree (and not buying it) big boned. I'll just say I like my BBWs big and fat (feminine), and not big and muscular (masculine)... :doh:


----------



## LuvBigBoned (Jan 13, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Totally disagree (and not buying it) big boned. I'll just say I like my BBWs big and fat (feminine), and not big and muscular (masculine)... :doh:



To say "muscular" equals "masculine" when it comes to women, especially BBWs, means you haven't been around the block much (at least in the last 30 years).

Not every BBW is 100 percent endomorph, pal. I've never been with a BBW anyone would call "masculine," but of that group, only one DIDN'T like to work out/exercise and four could move serious iron. One of them was so "masculine," she won two Hot Legs contests on a Florida beach.


----------



## curt (Jan 14, 2009)

mmb2153 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I am on a mission! And I really need your help and encouragement! I am a 19 year old lady hoping to go from a TOO TINY 103 lbs, to a more comfortable and sexy size 13. I've already made it to 116 and I am still working!! Any suggestions, advice, stories to share? It seems everyone these days wants some skinny little girl, but fact is.. Im sick of feeling like I am going to break in half every time I bend down to tie my shoes! I want to have curve, and I want your help to get there! Thanks to anyone willing to share your thoughts!!!



Why not make it an even Size 14? I would like to help, but I have just run out of my magic weight gain potion. I guess you'll have to do it the hard way -- bon appetite`.


----------



## Eden (Jan 22, 2009)

I gain weight quite easily because I basically entertain every craving I have. If I want pizza I'm getting some pizza. If I want ice cream, I'm going to grab a pint of ben and jerry's and eat the whole thing. Basically If you just eat things you wanna eat, don't count calories and just let yourself enjoy eating, you will gain those curves in no time!


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 22, 2009)

Eden said:


> I gain weight quite easily because I basically entertain every craving I have. If I want pizza I'm getting some pizza. If I want ice cream, I'm going to grab a pint of ben and jerry's and eat the whole thing. Basically If you just eat things you wanna eat, don't count calories and just let yourself enjoy eating, you will gain those curves in no time!



I agree completely with this way of thinking. Be happy eat what you want and your size will increase.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 25, 2009)

Exactly Eat a lot of Junk Foods high in calorie and don't exercise


----------



## lovebbws13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Although I've never really been a feeder, I'm sure there are many people on here (myself included) that would love to send you treats and goodies, as long as you keep us updated (with photos) of your progression. Get a PO Box and we'll start sending stuff along the way!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 26, 2009)

Psssst. Her last activity on here was back in th early part of August.
I think she has found her fantasy buffet.


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2009)

One of the surest to really and easily gain weight is to change
from frequenting your fantasy buffet to frequenting real ones. 
Avoid foods high in sodium and saturated fat. Don't gain too
quickly. Don't eat things you know are bad for you. Be well
and be blessed.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Psssst. Her last activity on here was back in th early part of August.
> I think she has found her fantasy buffet.




hahaha, I love it!!!

this seems to be happening a LOT lately...


----------



## mmb2153 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not missing and im 130 now. a 27 pound increase since my last visit. =)


----------



## Tracii (Apr 19, 2009)

Post some pics please.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Eat as much as you can before you go to bed and if you wake up during the night eat more..eat when you feel you can eat just a tiny more


----------



## alkonttt (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck:eat1:


----------



## infinity57401 (Apr 20, 2009)

mmb2153 said:


> I'm not missing and im 130 now. a 27 pound increase since my last visit. =)



Congrats! I hope it has treated you well thus far


----------



## edino (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, you may not be able to stop gaining once you start ... thats good! I have in 17 years gained from 175lbs to 565lbs that I am today; I crave for food, and eat very often, but also like the weight gain... I'm almost ashamed to say that lots of junk food had the best effect....


----------

